# صورة لمارمينا متحركة



## remongirgis (21 نوفمبر 2008)

دى صورة للشهيد مارمينا متحركة يارب تعبكم


----------



## nonaa (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله اوى الصورة
تسلم ايدك بجد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*صوره جميله جداا

مرسي ليك ريمون

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلة جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*شفاعته وبركته تكون معانا كلنا أمييييييين
ميرررسى على الصوره وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## vetaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا خااااااالص ليك*
*انا بحضر دلوقتى قصته واتبسطت خالص *
*لما لقيت صورته دلوقتى*

*حقيقى شكرا خالص لييييك*
*بركته تكون معانا*
*وعيد استشهاده قرب كل سنه وانت طيب*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله شفاعته تكون مع جميعاكم​


----------



## رانا (22 نوفمبر 2008)

رائعه ربنا يبارك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووووعه 

ميررررررسى كتير على الصوره 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## kokielpop (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع جدا ​*


----------

